# Hunt Fair Chase-FREE DECAL



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

The Boone and Crockett Club has a new national initiative. Go to www.huntfairchase.com and register for free. They will send you a free window decal for your rig. They are trying to unite retailers, manufacturers, and sportsmen in a fair chase push. The best way to stop the high fence operations and canned hunts is to unite and turn away from the temptation to participate. It is ruining our sport with public opinion, CWD risk etc.


----------



## Buck Jones (Apr 16, 2004)

Decals have been exhausted, only for sale now.


----------

